# Pit Boss series e ErL error



## Adayray (Aug 7, 2020)

Just purchased the series 3 verticle and right after the initial 45 minute burn in got the ErL error. Tried the full open chimney didn't help. Could not get past the error code. Called support and chose the call back feature because of long hold time. About 7-8 hours later they called back.  Support said it was a bad temp probe and they would send a replacement 6-8 weeks. Took the smoker back to store and got a replacement. Fired the 2nd new unit up  and got same ErL code on initial burn off. Auger seems to be working fine when using the "prime" button. Going to try the Amazon temp  replacement to see if it does the trick. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bill1 (Aug 8, 2020)

What's the explanation for ErL?  I'm going to guess Low temp Error.  So it's taking too long to get up to the set point when you initially turn on?   Common causes: 
1. You're starting (entering a temperature) without priming enough pellets into the crucible.  You want the crucible 1/3 to 1/2 full when you start.  
2.   Do the pellets start to smoke at all?  Maybe your hot finger starter is bad?  If you are getting ignition, maybe it just isn't extending into the crucible enough? 
3. Do you have lots of mass sucking up heat?  Water pans?  Meat on racks?  Try starting without the grease tray or even the small diffuser in place?  Still get ERL?  Without all that stuff in place, you can see other obvious problems too, like is the fan blowing out your fire, etc.  
4. It could still be the temp probe or the circuitry reading it.  Do you sense the thing is getting hot?  Can you get another (independent) temp probe and take a reading with it?


----------



## Adayray (Aug 8, 2020)

bill1 said:


> What's the explanation for ErL?  I'm going to guess Low temp Error.  So it's taking too long to get up to the set point when you initially turn on?   Common causes:
> 1. You're starting (entering a temperature) without priming enough pellets into the crucible.  You want the crucible 1/3 to 1/2 full when you start.
> 2.   Do the pellets start to smoke at all?  Maybe your hot finger starter is bad?  If you are getting ignition, maybe it just isn't extending into the crucible enough?
> 3. Do you have lots of mass sucking up heat?  Water pans?  Meat on racks?  Try starting without the grease tray or even the small diffuser in place?  Still get ERL?  Without all that stuff in place, you can see other obvious problems too, like is the fan blowing out your fire, etc.
> 4. It could still be the temp probe or the circuitry reading it.  Do you sense the thing is getting hot?  Can you get another (independent) temp probe and take a reading with it?





bill1 said:


> What's the explanation for ErL?  I'm going to guess Low temp Error.  So it's taking too long to get up to the set point when you initially turn on?   Common causes:
> 1. You're starting (entering a temperature) without priming enough pellets into the crucible.  You want the crucible 1/3 to 1/2 full when you start.
> 2.   Do the pellets start to smoke at all?  Maybe your hot finger starter is bad?  If you are getting ignition, maybe it just isn't extending into the crucible enough?
> 3. Do you have lots of mass sucking up heat?  Water pans?  Meat on racks?  Try starting without the grease tray or even the small diffuser in place?  Still get ERL?  Without all that stuff in place, you can see other obvious problems too, like is the fan blowing out your fire, etc.
> 4. It could still be the temp probe or the circuitry reading it.  Do you sense the thing is getting hot?  Can you get another (independent) temp probe and take a reading with it?


Thanks for the info. I was able to get past the error code by slowly increasing  the heat settings up to the required 350 for the initial burn off.  Made it up to 400 without the error. 1st real smoke tomorrow to test if the error returns.  At this point I'm not very confident. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Based on your experience with that unit, my suggestion would be to _always _start out in the low 200's.  Then once it's clear your controller is ' doin' it's thing, then raise it to your true desired temp.  It should only add 10-15 mins to the cook and it beats having to start all over after an error.


----------



## Adayray (Aug 8, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Based on your experience with that unit, my suggestion would be to _always _start out in the low 200's.  Then once it's clear your controller is ' doin' it's thing, then raise it to your true desired temp.  It should only add 10-15 mins to the cook and it beats having to start all over after an error.


Thanks again. I'm gathering more info as I try to smoke my first piece. I can start the unit on the lowest temp setting and the auger moves pellets and produces heavy smoke. When I raise it to my desired temp (225) the temp varies. From 250 down to 170 and then back up to 250. At least (with your and others help) I got past the ErL error. Trying a replacement temp probe to see if that helps.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 8, 2020)

The first half hour or so, temp swings from 170 to 250 for a setpoint of 225 is not uncommon.  We are burning wood after all, not flipping an electrical switch.  Once things settle in, and the controller "learns" the daily variables (weather, pellet density, etc) it will be more like 30-50 deg total swings.  Not great, but good enough for me.


----------

